# Nom Du Plume - Juice Reviews



## ZYLOSS (16/10/15)

So I was fortunate enough to get my hands on a bottle of Nom Du Plume #4 - *BLEUET CRUMBLE 3MG*

As the flavour suggests on their website, it is a blueberry custard crumble treat. 

*My Build Specs:*

1 x Mutation X V4 on Sigelei150wTC, all air holes closed off except bottom ones. 22g Ni80 Vapowire 10 wrap on 2.5mm ID. 0.21 Ohms. Cotton Bacon V2. Tight Wicking going into juice channels. I run it at 80-100w which is around 3.7V -> 4.5V. Its a fairly warm vape.

1 x Cthulhu V2 on Sigelei150wTC, air hole all the way open. 24g Ni80 Vapowire 12 wrap on 2.5mm ID. 0.34 Ohms. Cotton Bacon V2. Tight wicking going into juice channels. My All Day Vape, I vape it on 37W->45W, medium temprature vape.

1 x Zephyrus on Sigelei150wTC, air hole all the way open. 26g Ti01 Vapowire 12 wrap on 2mm ID. 0.45 Ohms. Cotton Bacon V2. Tight Wicking, Spaced coil. My TC Vape that I use to test out new juices.

*My Findings:*

I put this juice to the test by putting it in my Cthulhu V2 on my Sigelei 150w and I was vaping it all day for 2 days to get a feel for the juice as an ADV. I found myself upping my watts to get the blueberry out of the juice. At colder temperatures the creamyness of the custard comes through as well as some of the sweeter tones of the blueberry with hints of vanilla. The cakey crumble suggested in the description is faint, however at warmer vape temps it shines through more. Also, the warmer the vape is the more the body of the blueberry comes through.

The blue berry edge of this juice really makes you want to vape a lot of it. Its an extremely tasty juice and I would recommend it to anyone who likes their Fruity Custards. On the Mutation X V4 it was chucking clouds and it had a much fuller custard taste with blueberry overtones. 

With the Zephyrus in TC mode I found the juice's blueberry tones to come out more and the custardyness went away completely, the higher the temps i set on TC the more the custard came out and the creamier the vape became.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)

ZYLOSS said:


> So I was fortunate enough to get my hands on a bottle of Nom Du Plume #4 - *BLEUET CRUMBLE 3MG*
> 
> As the flavour suggests on their website, it is a blueberry custard crumble treat.
> 
> ...


Great review @ZYLOSS


----------



## ET (16/10/15)

Awesome review dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/10/15)

So, its time for me to do a review. I will be reviewing 2 blends of the NDP range, and will add more reviews of the remaining 3 at a later stage.

*Biscuits Danois Canelle*:
The website blurb describes this as a Danish cinnamon biscuit with a twirl of bavarian cream. Now, to be honest; my only complaint is that i cant for the life of me pronounce the jooses name. Zeki, speak english bro! 
Okay, onto the review itself!
This is a really really really smooth juice. Every toot is smooth, even at my level of subohm vaping. On the inhale, i get a smooth dense hit of cinnamon, which to me is identical to the blessed taste of a fresh warm cinnabon. On the exhale, its the delightful aroma of a biscuit that was just dipped into a cup of tea (i dip my biscuits; judge me!) I've been vaping this joose for 2 days now, and its pretty amazing. It has a similar cinnamon sweetness to Muffin Man from one hit wonders! Trust me 

Second up we have *Citron Luxuriante* . Wow! what a joose! My cousin was over yesterday, and naturally picked up my mod with goblin mini and started vaping. and he went quiet. Then he blurted out "you must stop spending R300 a bottle on joose, coz im gonna vape all the kak and you gonna get no benefit out of it!" and i laughed. he asked why, and i told him that its a local joose and its only R160. He obviously would't believe me coz he thought it one of thee most premium well balanced jooses i've ever had. Again, well done Zeki on making a joose so smooth it rivals international premium brands. Out of all local jooses, zeki has managed to get the smoothest blend IMO. on the inhale you get a really lovely dry yet creamy lemon toot, and on the exhale its a well balanced baked tart with some sort of milkiness to it. The lemon in here is very similar to the lemon in the authentic looper. Well done again!

Now, let me get back to vaping the rest of the range!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/10/15)

Thank you for your honest review @Yusuf Cape Vaper. I'm so glad you are enjoying the new range.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Thank you for your honest review @Yusuf Cape Vaper. I'm so glad you are enjoying the new range.


The man dips his biscuit in tea! How can you trust him!

If your Citron juice has the same base as Gravestone, I will have to try. Unfortunately HRH has seen my juice drawer and cupboard - I am not allowed to buy any more juices for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/10/15)

Andre said:


> The man dips his biscuit in tea! How can you trust him!
> 
> If your Citron juice has the same base as Gravestone, I will have to try. Unfortunately HRH has seen my juice drawer and cupboard - I am not allowed to buy any more juices for the foreseeable future.


I can help you thin out that joose drawer and cupboard Andre! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/15)

Andre said:


> The man dips his biscuit in tea! How can you trust him!
> 
> If your Citron juice has the same base as Gravestone, I will have to try. Unfortunately HRH has seen my juice drawer and cupboard - I am not allowed to buy any more juices for the foreseeable future.


You could always just "donate" some cash to a deserving vendor, maybe they will send you a "thank you gift"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/11/15)

Thanks for the reviews guys.


----------



## Eduardo (19/11/15)

Just dont understand why your 100ML bottles need to be R100 more than our other local juices...


----------



## JacoV (19/11/15)

Eduardo said:


> Just dont understand why your 100ML bottles need to be R100 more than our other local juices...
> View attachment 39492


Because you pay for quality Juice ?

If it is a quality juice, i don't mind paying that extra bit.

@Yusuf Cape Vaper love the review. Loving @Zeki Hilmi 's NdP range

Dripping the #3 as im sitting here


----------



## DIGITALMIST (19/11/15)

Eduardo said:


> Just dont understand why your 100ML bottles need to be R100 more than our other local juices...
> View attachment 39492



QUALITY..........nuff said. Its a great juice line and the price tag is peanuts for what you are actually getting. My 2c. Love your juices @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Eduardo (19/11/15)

JacoV said:


> Because you pay for quality Juice ?


SO... the other local juices which aren't nearly as expensive isn't good quality?

I also enjoy most of the NDP and VooDoo range.

Each to his own I guess, I just feel R440 for a 100ml local is a bit unnecessary.


----------



## JacoV (19/11/15)

Eduardo said:


> SO... the other local juices which aren't nearly as expensive isn't good quality?
> 
> I also enjoy most of the NDP and VooDoo range.
> 
> Each to his own I guess, I just feel R440 for a 100ml local is a bit unnecessary.


@Eduardo Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and for me NdP is a quality juice.
I didn't mention any other juices as this is a review for the Nom Du Plume range (Nom Nom Nom Du Plume)


----------



## Eduardo (19/11/15)

Well there you have my opinion, Great Juice but the price buying a 100ML is too "steep"(No pun intended). All in the same range when buying 30ML though... Just doesn't make sense. Rant Over


----------



## Ripstorm (19/11/15)

Great juice! 10/10 will vape again


----------



## JacoV (19/11/15)

Ripstorm said:


> View attachment 39501
> 
> Great juice! 10/10 will vape again


Agreed....
Waiting for the #6 to officially release so i can order a liter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (19/11/15)

JacoV said:


> Agreed....
> Waiting for the #6 to officially release so i can order a liter



Summary because tl;dr - Support Local Vendors.

My R5.
When i really started giving vaping a go, it was the international juices that kept me going because at the time we didn't have the variety we have now (NO OFFENCE TO THE MIXING PIONEERS HERE IN SA).
Now that we have so many local guys mixing up sauce, we are exposed to really good alternatives.
Yet people still buy tons of imported juice because there are so many flavours out there.

If i can pay R 300 for 30mls of an international juice and find a brilliant local juice that is, in my opinion, on par, R400+ for a 100ml is a deal.
Taste will always be subjective, and therefore each is entitled to their own opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JacoV (19/11/15)

phanatik said:


> Summary because tl;dr - Support Local Vendors.
> 
> My R5.
> When i really started giving vaping a go, it was the international juices that kept me going because at the time we didn't have the variety we have now (NO OFFENCE TO THE MIXING PIONEERS HERE IN SA).
> ...


The new NdP range is in my opinion at international level.
@Zeki Hilmi has really stepped up to the plate on this range and people that tried it are loving it


----------



## leigh (20/11/15)

I'm super happy with Voodoo and NDP. Always great service from zeki, great guy and really informative. As for the price, you get what you pay for. Quality speaks for itself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beyman (23/12/15)

Whats up everyone! I trust you all are well?

Today I picked up one of the new juices from the nom du plume line #8 raspberry doughnut!!!! What can I say... this juice is spectacular. On the inhale I get an amazing soft bakery doughnut taste with the sweetness of raspberry tones following ever so smoothly (not overpowering at all) and upon exhale it's like an explosion of flavour of both the doughnut and raspberry filling just making you want to drink the juice 

At 3mg nic and being a 60/40 blend I'm absolutely blown away by how amazing this juice is. Don't miss out guys I promise you won't be disappointed! 10 out of 10 in my books !!!! I'll be getting more very soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/12/15)

Thanks for the review @Beyman we're glad you are enjoying the juice.


----------

